# Wait it out for warranty repair or buy something new to fill the time?



## bozak (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey all,

So I am trying to decide what to do....

the situation is that I have/had a Novak GTB2 with 7.5 Vulcan setup, had it on the track once, the second time the motor locked up and the esc started smoking a little but I didn't have another motor to test with.

I emailed Novak support and they suggested I send it back for warranty, which I did, however it seems that they have had some issues lately within their organization (moved their location, seems to be changes in ownership, new systems etc) that have caused delays.

I feel bad because I keep emailing their CS department and there is one person who is really helpful but also seemingly really overloaded with work.

So I have no real idea how long it will take to get it processed through warranty and returned to me so I can get back on the track.

My next option is to bite the bullet and buy a Tekin Gen 2 with 8.5 motor setup while I wait for the Novak to return and keep one as a spare or throw it in another car (if I end up buying one)

Really didn't want to blow another $250 on what would be for now a spare set of electronics but want to get back out on the track before I miss the winter season as I figure the chances of my getting out in the summer are slim.

Any thoughts appreciated, or alternative options to the Tekin setup.

Thanks


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Novak*

If all your getting is a RUN AROUND from Novak, and if the turn around time for repairs has been WAY to LONG already, and if no return time can be determined, I would ask Novak for a COMPLETE REFUND. You'll need to have documented information that you can e-mail them a copy of, and you may have to play the LAWYER card. If you get a REFUND from Novak, (which I think you DESERVE), use that money to buy the TEKIN set-up. Also, are you maybe over gearing and causing your motor to get so HOT that it takes out the speedo too. I ask this because I went to a dirt oval for the first time with a XXXT and 3/4 way through the race my front window filled with smoke as my Truck came to a halt. Investigating it after the heat showed a BURNT MOTOR, A Burnt SPEEDO, and it even got so hot that the SOLDER joints FAILED..And yes, I've been racing for very, very, long time. It's not like I was a ROOKIE. Post back here on what the final ending to this situation is, people may want to hear how Novak handles the situation...Hope this helps...LUCKY LANCE


----------



## bozak (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey Lance, thanks, so the gearing was correct for the speed of the motor, I forget exactly what my pinion/spur was but I know it was what Associated recommended in the manual.

I also have been emailing a person at Novak that is super nice, it just seems like they are overloaded...that and the one I got seems to be on backorder at places.


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

playing the lawyer card is not the way to handle anything-once you mention the word lawyer you would likely receive a response as such. Ok mr xxxxx since you have mentioned you were going to use a lawyer we are done talking and our lawyers can hash it out. please have your lawyer contact ours from now on. (now how fast are you going to get help)


----------

